# What fishing gear to get (size/weight)?



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm shopping for gear to use this summer for my 1st Charter, a 440 lagoon from Fl to Bahamas. I figure I'll be buying sea fishing gear since all I have is lake and river 5-10lb stuff. I have never been much of a fisherman.
Since I plan to retire in 3.5 years and move to a cat, I figure I should just buy the "right" gear to use on the charter and keep it as my primary gear on my world cruise.
What fishing gear, line weight, line lengths, do you all use? I'm not asking for the specific lures since that can be discussed for years.
I'm not sure what size reel to get based on line capacity. What capacity line and lengths do you all carry? 40lb? 80lb? 300yards/600yards? I will mostly fishing while under sail. I've been looking at reels in the 20-60 size with break capacities of about 20-30 pounds of drag, but not sure what is needed.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I would suggest purchasing a 30/50-pound stand-up outfit, armed with 50-pound test, high quality monofilament line. The drag setting on these outfits is a level system that can be adjusted on the fly while you fight the fish. Penn makes the best, followed by Shimano and others. This system will handle anything from bluefin tuna to flannel mouth grunt, grouper and mahi.

Feathered jigs, jigging spoons and cedar plug skip baits will be top of the list for productive lures, but don't neglect picking up some bottom rigs for fishing for groundfish species.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks. I'm currently looking at Penn squal lever drag reel 50 LD with level wind. Also the PENN fathom. They are apparently the same less the fathoms aluminum frame. Both seem to have good reviews and price is affordable. 

The sizes depend on how much line I need. How much 50lb line is needed when sailing? 

Also, many reels come with the arm that lays down the line neatly on the spool. Is that a good thing or something that will hinder me or break?


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

I am absolutly not a fishing expert, but my experience while sailing is you need a lot more line than you do behind a battlewagon. You can't just throw the engines in reverse andback down, it can take a while to evenget someone to the wheel to take command from the AP if you are on the stern fighting the fish.


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Good point. As you wait on the ap, line will be paying out.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

That reel will hold approximately 370 yards of 50-pound mono, more if you use higher quality line, which usually has a finer diameter. It is lightweight, corrosion resistant and would be a great choice for use in the harshest saltwater environment.

The next step is to select the correct rod. The one I would suggest would be a 50/80-pound stand-up rod either all roller guides or Fuji guides with a roller tip. This type of rod is relatively short, about 5 feet long, extremely powerful butt section, yet a relatively soft tip, which will allow you to manhandle the largest fish to the boat with ease. I have landed bluefin to 100 pounds tuna with this type of rod in less than 30 minutes. It would take twice that long with a conventional 7-foot rod. Shorter rods with a heavy butt section give the angler the advantage. This is also a great rod for catching big king mackerel, monster mahi, jewfish, mid size sharks and large grouper.









Though I was a lot younger in this photo, you can see the rod and reel that I used to land this 50-pound yellowfin tuna is relatively short. The reel is a Penn loaded with 50-pound mono.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Is there a particular rod brand/model you recommend? I just left a shop and a decent rod, non roller was $100. Custom full roller was $500! Too much for me. Seems there is a choice in the middle on rods with roller tips and bottom one, rest in the middle are standard guides. Been to some shops here in DC, but lots of gear for rock fish which don't run much and short fights. Not sure it's the right stuff.


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Gary, why mono filament and not spiderwire?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I've read many people use monel leaders.
For the big toothy fishes....


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The all roller systems are easier on the line, but the Fuji (carbon) guides in the middle will do just fine. Most of the line abrasion takes place at the rod tip, which is why I recommend a roller tip for trolling to prevent much of the line abrasion.

Spiderwire is great for freshwater fishing for largemouth bass and setting the hook with a flimsy bait casting rod, but because it does not stretch it is not suitable for larger species that slam a lure like a freight train. King mackerel, all species of tuna, big mahi and billfish hit a lure so hard that if the line didn't stretch the line would snap at the knot at impact. Lots of offshore charter fishing captains have tried this and it was a disaster. Now, for bottom fishing for groundfish species, sea bass, tautog, flounder, cod, especially when using bait, Spiderwire is great. It provides you with incredible sensitivity so you can feel the fish breathing on the bait and set the hook immediately. 

Monel is just a tougher form of mono, and for critters such as bluefish, shark, barracuda, and mackerel, short, thin stainless leaders are best. 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## Computer_bad (Jan 4, 2017)

travlin-easy said:


> Monel is just a tougher form of mono, and for critters such as bluefish, shark, barracuda, and mackerel, short, thin stainless leaders are best.


Monel is a corrosion resistant nickel alloy the old times I worked with at US air called it cupro-nickel. It is used to rivet stainless steel together, in aircraft exhaust cones and hjas many many other uses, including insanely overpriced leaders for fishing. I second the Premade SS leaders but mono can be used in most cases where your on a fast troll.

You also might want to look into hand line fishing. Not as fancy but it will get them in the boat and the equipment is dirt cheap.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

My bad, I was thinking of something else at the time I wrote about Monel wire, which has been around for a long time, especially here in Chesapeake Bay. It is primarily used by trollers using big bucktails trimmed with Sassy Shad, big Tony spoons and surgical hose eels, all of which tend to rise closer to the surface when trolled on mono and dacron lines. 

I was thinking about some of the heavy fluorocarbon leaders that charter captains frequently use for billfish that are made by Momoi and not Monel. I still have a roll of Monel wire here somewhere that I used for making surgical hose eels for barracuda fishing over the flats of the Marquesses Keys, a location that attracts the giants to spawn during January through early March. Many of those fish exceeded 6 feet in length and topped 50 pounds. Ironically, they concentrated in depths of just 2 to 4 feet over turtle grass beds where they prey upon houndfish and needlefish. It was strictly a catch and release fishery for us, especially when you consider that the local fisheries biologists said cudda of this size are almost guaranteed to have ciguatera, a neurotoxin that can be deadly in higher concentrations.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Forget rods. Get simple spools or flat winders. 100lb monofilament or similar strength line. 6 inch wire leaders. 2 ox leads inside 6 in or 8 in squid skirts, pink worked for me for years but I have had more success with green in the last 18 months. . I tow 2 one at 100 ft one at 200 ft. Sometimes I will add a short line with a flat faced splashy lure working the surface.

I only use a gaff on 20 lbs or more and any cuda. I keep a small spray bottle of 80 % alcohol [ strong rum ] handy. One spray in the gills and they die.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a Penn 50 trolling reel (I'm willing to bet its the exact model you're looking at, but it's on the boat) and use 100 lb line. I like reels that guide the line back and forth, some don't. I'm not into the sport, I just want the fish. 

The quality of the rod matters. I've had the rollers corrode, but can't recall the brands.

I'm open to brand recommendations for the rod, I simply pull one off the shelf.

The OP may also need a rod holder, unless they're certain the boat comes with one. Gary is also wearing a critical piece of gear in that photo..... a fighting belt. You'll be tempted to jam the butt of the rod into your waste, for even moderate sized fish. Bruises are guaranteed.


----------



## longjonsilver (Oct 18, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Gary is also wearing a critical piece of gear in that photo..... a fighting belt. You'll be tempted to jam the butt of the rod into your waste, for even moderate sized fish. Bruises are guaranteed.


Why would someone stick a fishing rod into a garbage can? :wink :grin

jon


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

longjonsilver said:


> Why would someone stick a fishing rod into a garbage can? :wink :grin
> 
> jon


I know you're just fun'in, but I don't get it. :|


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

For sports fishing, we've been buying CMS tackle's rods locally (New Bedford). Reasonably priced. No affiliation except i've got 6 of them on my little power boat. Basically Gary's spec's. 

When trolling in the tropics, I'm usually on charter and want something easy to transport. We just bring a couple of hand lines with 200# mono, and some skirted lures with a wire, and some with mono leaders. I've had some luck with jets on blackfin tuna, and wire w/darker skirts on wahoo. If you wanna go cheap, this setup will cost you perhaps $100 w/lures. You probably aren't going to land a 200# big eye this way, but on a sailboat, I wouldn't want to .


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Rod holders were fairly cheap at West Marine last summer, a pair of stainless, adjustable rail holders went for under $60, but if you had a coupon, you got an additional $20 off of that. So at $49 a pair, it was hard to go wrong.

https://www.westmarine.com/buy/blacktip--stainless-steel-clamp-on-rod-holders-two-pack--15930605

Gary


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

I've got a pair of these I purchased last year that are nearly identical at $19 each, and shipping is free if you have a Prime account. Haven't helped my game any though. :|


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Good find.

Gary


----------



## longjonsilver (Oct 18, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> I know you're just fun'in, but I don't get it. :|


i'm glad you realize that i'm just fun'in. :smile

"waste" is something you put into the garbage can.
"waist" is where you pull your pants up to.

(i know, i should say "'waist' is up to where you pull your pants", but that sounds too corny even for me)

:thewave:

jon


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

TQA said:


> Forget rods. Get simple spools or flat winders. 100lb monofilament or similar strength line. 6 inch wire leaders. 2 ox leads inside 6 in or 8 in squid skirts, pink worked for me for years but I have had more success with green in the last 18 months. . I tow 2 one at 100 ft one at 200 ft. Sometimes I will add a short line with a flat faced splashy lure working the surface.
> 
> I only use a gaff on 20 lbs or more and any cuda. I keep a small spray bottle of 80 % alcohol [ strong rum ] handy. One spray in the gills and they die.


Agree with this totally - we use to rods and reels but found this much more to our liking and we put more fish in the boat -


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

longjonsilver said:


> i'm glad you realize that i'm just fun'in. :smile
> 
> "waste" is something you put into the garbage can.
> "waist" is where you pull your pants up to.


Doh! Forehead slap. Good catch. I didn't even notice on the re-read!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

One of the best things I added to my boat was a saltwater washdown system, which allows me to fillet some bloody species such as bluefish, bluefin tuna, yellowfin tune, blackfin tuna and mackerel in the cockpit, then wash down the nasties through the cockpit drain. No mess, no fuss, and everyone is happy about the fresh fillets for supper.

I also keep a small cutting board on the boat for cutting strips of squid and pinfish for bait. The board has a knife slot in it for holding the bait knife. I think I bought it many years ago from Cabella's for under $10. Cleans up with bleach water very nicely.

I had a good, 5-foot gaff onboard, but someone at the marina apparently needed it more than I did. I just hung it on the stern rail where it had been for 3 years, and one morning it was among the missing. Guess I need to get a new one this winter and keep it in the cabin when I'm not using it. I still have a small landing net that works well for crabs, school sized striped bass, croaker and bluefish. No one has bothered that yet.

I have used handlines, and for the most part, they work OK for smaller fish, those under 20 pounds. However, I would not recommend them for bigger, tougher species, such as tuna and king mackerel. Even with gloves, a 75 pound bluefin tuna would slice your hands to ribbons. I once saw a charter captain's mate grab a flourocarbon leader and try to manhandle a 75 pound bluefin that was still a bit green. He lost his little finger that day. 

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

If I was going to fly to get there, I would go with a Cuban Yo-Yo rig. I've caught 40-pounders with that. Very compact.

The mano-a-mano experience.

Hint: You do NOT handle the line with your fingers. Ever.

Fishing Rigs for Sailors - Practical Sailor Print Edition Article

I carry rods too. But I like these for trolling, and certainly if I had to carry them as luggage. I hate luggage and try to travel very light.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

At the height of our fishing career we had a lot of poles , IMO you need at least 4 a light duty (can be spinner or conventional) but must cast well . A medium rig mine is a Penn 3.0 on a 6 ft. rod . does not cast well . A heavy trolling set up . And last a deep bottom rig . I never learned to cook the fish all that well , sometimes I would get lucky though . I had a smoker that I did ok on . I did a ceviche thing that would curl your toenails , but it was good . Fish tacos not to shabby . A regular fillet , not to bad . A few yrs. ago I met this guy and he recommended a seasoning called Chef Paul Blackend Redfish Magic , we like it . Here is a picture of the guy on his ehem... power boat , with a nice Yellow Tail .


----------



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey all, about to buy, but still questioning the reel size, 40 or 60? How much line 50lb or so should I carry on the spool? Seems like one post said about 350yards. That makes it a 60 size reel. Same cost as a 40 size, so guess I should get a Penn Fathom 60. 
Looking at 40-80 lb rods that are pretty reasonable without wheels. I guess less maintenance and less cost (for now).
Thanks all, great tips!!!!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Go for the 6/0, which will provide you with a bit better gear ratio, plus a bit more torque because of the longer handle. Additionally, I've had bluefin tuna in the 75 pound category completely spool all the line off a 4/0 and fry the drag. I used to carry spare drag washers for the 4/0 and 6/0 in my tackle box all the time. Sharks and jewfish also had a nasty habit of dumping the spool. 

The best advice I have is to go with a 50/80-pound class standup rod - this will allow you to put a lot more pressure on the fish and land them quickly. It really makes a huge difference.

Good luck and post some photos of some big ones,

Gary


----------

